# Fowl Wrapped Jalapeno "Poppers"



## AdamFisk

Beeings early goose is right around the corner I figured I'd post a variation of a jalapeno popper I heard while fishing Northern MN this summer. I have yet to try it out, but will be very soon I'd imagine.

Take a piece of goose meat or about a whole duck breast and pound flat with a tenderizer mallet. De-seed a whole jalapeno. Stuff jalapeno with your favorite popper mixture and wrap meat around the whole jalapeno. Than, of course, wrap bacon around the waterfowl meat, and grill to your liking.

When I do this, I'll report back how it turned out. I don't have the patience to make them little suckers very often, so this will be perfect for me.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Pro tip; fry the bacon about half way through before you wrap the meat. This will make it very crisp when grilled. Also, tuck a small piece of your favorite cheese in it before you grill.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk

I've never tried it, but also heard if you boil the bacon before frying it, it gets really nice and crispy. We just used the last of our duck up the other night with bacon wrapped duck--yum!


----------



## Chuck Smith

My version of this is...

Cut Jalapeno's in 1/2 length wise. Seed.

Then cut goose or duck into strips about the width of the peppers.

Fill pepper with cream cheese or other cheeses (if desired). Then place meat over cream cheese or filling side and the wrap in bacon. Add salt, pepper (or your favorite seasonings).

Put in glass baking dish and put in a 400 degree oven for 35-45 mins. or until bacon is done to your liking.

enjoy.


----------



## AdamFisk

Chuck, I used your method on some doves, except grilled them vs baking. They were pretty dang good.

However,
1. Bake instead of grill, unless you grill them on a cookie sheet or something. Direct heat obviously causes constant flare ups because of the bacon, and requires constant babysitting....I had a hell of a fire going at one point.

2. Use more seasoning than you normally would if you were to just throw the meat on the grill by itself.

But I give it 2 thumbs up.....Got the idea for the doves off Fishing Buddy, but you could do this with anything.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Damn those look good! I might need to make me a batch (using duck or even my last package of pheasant) for the viking game on thursday!

Also like Adam mentioned.....Use a pan if grilling. That is why I bake them. But the grill adds a nice smokey flavor.


----------



## AdamFisk

Chuck, I recommend you try the following......It turned out waaaay better than what I did with the doves....Best duck I've ever ate.

Bear with me on the recipe, I don't measure crap, just throw it all together as I go.

What I did was tenderize the heck out of 4 whole duck breasts, using a Jacarrd tenderizer.
Than I marinated overnight.

Marinade: (didn't need a lot for 4 duck breasts)
EVOO - this was the majority of the marinade
Red Wine Vinegar - about half of your EVOO quantity
Few dashed of worchestershire
2-3oz of pickled jalapeno juice (from the sliced pickled jalapenos you buy at the grocery store)
plenty of seasonigs

Once marinated, I used a fillet knife to cut in half, from the side, butterfly it I guess.
Than I pounded it flatter with a hammer. (this is a good time to add more seasoning)
Than add layer 1 of cream cheese and jalapenos (I used the slice pickled ones tonight)
Roll up enough to cover layer one, and than add a second layer to the side of your rolled up layer one. 
Than wrap the rolled up duck breast in 2 peices of bacon, and secure with toothpicks.

I grilled med low for about a half hour, and than cranked it up at the end to crisp up the bacon. It turned out perfect. Meat had a little pink in it, which is over done for me, but it was still very good.


----------



## deacon

Great job guys! thanks for sharing, going to try as they look awesome!!!! :beer: :beer:


----------

